# Mobile Phones



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I have never really bothered much with mobile phones so have been a bit left behind with the changes in technology, smart phones, 3G, 4G, yikes! I only have an old UK mobile in Spain and people here are not too happy in calling it, as it costs them too much!

I think it's time to bite bullet and get one. I won't use it much for making calls in Spain but would like to call UK and use the internet. I understand you can use Skype on mobiles to make cheap calls and thought that may be the best way. I assume I would need a mobile deal that gives me the required data usage but not really bothered about call package as probably would never use it up. 

Does anyone have any experience of making Skype calls on their mobiles and can anyone suggest what package may suit my needs?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The data packages I have found haven't been great and can be quite expensive, mine certainly is anyway.

If you have good internet and a wifi router you would be better off making Skype calls on your phone whilst connected to the internet. That's how I use it anyway, after a few months I know now that I can go for a cheaper phone contract because I mainly use the internet via wi-fi.
4G is non existent in my area so I can't say if it's good or not.

edit: I was like you, this is my first proper smart phone and I got hung up on the data, elsewhere you would probably find an unlimited contract but not here so I was worried but as long as you use wifi for the internet it's fine.

Also with regards to phone calls we are going to switch to a specialised card for overseas calls as orange don't provide an acceptable international contract.
I forget the link someone once posted but it offered a good package, maybe started with an "H"


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Telefonia movil mas barata. OMV España - Hitsmobile. - HITS Mobile

This was it.
You can order the card online and they will post it to you.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> The data packages I have found haven't been great and can be quite expensive, mine certainly is anyway.
> 
> If you have good internet and a wifi router you would be better off making Skype calls on your phone whilst connected to the internet. That's how I use it anyway, after a few months I know now that I can go for a cheaper phone contract because I mainly use the internet via wi-fi.
> 4G is non existent in my area so I can't say if it's good or not.
> ...


Now I am confused as when I did some research earlier I watched a couple of videos and they both said that you cannot use Skype mobile on a WiFi network, what am I missing? Also another said that Skype calls use very little data, and surely all smart phone packages have data allowances don't they?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Telefonia movil mas barata. OMV España - Hitsmobile. - HITS Mobile
> 
> This was it.
> You can order the card online and they will post it to you.


I don't really want to pay 38€ a month to make a few UK calls that was why I was looking at Skype, but really want to use Skype off a phone not off a PC or tablet. I read something about gateway devices that can route Skype through a normal phone? But really need a mobile also. I have seen mobiles for just 5€ a month with no calls but data, why can't I use one of them for Skype calls? http://masmovil.es/en/voice-and-data/tarifa-cero/?gclid=CL34svLi1bwCFdShtAodsDYAOA

A Skype call uses 1mb for 1 minute of calls, 1gb for 5€ that's a lot of calls! I am missing something I guess  

https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10853/how-much-data-will-skype-use-on-my-mobile-phone


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think you must have it backwards. Some mobile companies don't allow you to use Skype while you're connected to the internet using your mobile data (in other words, while you're using 3G/4G). But a smart phone is also basically a little computer, and you can get onto the internet with it using Wifi. That has nothing to do with your mobile phone company. So by using Wifi you can Skype to your heart's content - assuming you have free access to Wifi.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I think you must have it backwards. Some mobile companies don't allow you to use Skype while you're connected to the internet using your mobile data (in other words, while you're using 3G/4G). But a smart phone is also basically a little computer, and you can get onto the internet with it using Wifi. That has nothing to do with your mobile phone company. So by using Wifi you can Skype to your heart's content - assuming you have free access to Wifi.


What does this mean then? Taken from Skype's website .....*Can I use Skype over WiFi?

No, if you are with one of Skype's mobile partners, you will only be able to use Skype over your mobile wireless network. If you attempt to connect while you are only connected to a WiFi network, you will be notified that the application requires you to connect to your mobile wireless network before you can sign in. If you are connected to both WiFi and your mobile wireless network, you will be able to use Skype as normal.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Found skype unuseable on mobile wifi mainly because the speeds vary so much.
To call the UK i use either skype on home wifi or on pay as you go.

30 cents connection and 2p a min to landline or 10p to mobiles.
Maybe some 3rd party companies who can do a better deal...for phoning abroad.

you can use skype for phoning mobiles and the connection fee is lower.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

So obviously you can use Skype over WiFi, that's great, that's what I want. So if I have this correct I can buy some credit from Skype, connect my mobile phone to any WiFi network, and call UK for just a few cents a minute on the Skype app?

I am still a little confused with what Skype MOBILE is though, and why it says you can't use over WiFi? This is a post from another forum that discuses it?

"Skype MOBILE doesnt work over wifi. Thats the stock app on verizon android phones.

Deleting that, and installing the full skype version, and it'll work over wifi.

Using droidwall to make sure it only connects via wifi is a really good idea."


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

chris&vicky said:


> I don't really want to pay 38€ a month to make a few UK calls


You don't have to, packages start as low as 4.72 euros for just a data package and then you pay for your UK calls on top of that. Hits offers some of the cheapest phone call rates I have seen too.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> You don't have to, packages start as low as 4.72 euros for just a data package and then you pay for your UK calls on top of that. Hits offers some of the cheapest phone call rates I have seen too.


Sounds good to me, will check it out, thanks.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I see most pay monthly deals give you a phone, but when breaking down the costs the phones appear rather over priced. Is it better to just buy the phone you want then look around for the calls/data deal you want? I assume you can do that?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I looked at the Hits tarrifs but had to stop as my head was about to explode! I find it so complicated. I only want a Spanish phone so that I can be contacted in Spain and be able to make a few short calls to UK. I thought maybe Skype but I assume I have the connection charge, not really sure how much that is with Hits I got a bit confused, is it 18.15c or 42.35c or something completely different? Than it says free calls to international promotion for first 10 mins, + 42.35c I assume? And international PROMOTION? What does that mean??? Surf 4.9 just gives you a number I guess and calls at tarrif + connection charge, and small about of data. The cheapest complete gives you the same but 100 mins calls I assume no connection charges on those, so as this is 6€ more an included call is an extra 6c a minute I guess? On top of all of this I have to buy a phone! I know somebody who just got a contract phone fro orange for 17€ pm , loads of calls and data, and a free smart phone, I don't get it surely that is better?


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Reading hits they give you 100 mins to landlines and mobiles home and to aborad for about 11 euros.
plus you get half a gig 
no connection cherges although check the countries available for mobiles as not some have landlines only.
What i dont like is if you need a micro sim you have to email one fo the agents your card details.
1. i dont think thats a great idea because emails are not that secure.
2.what happens if he isnt secure with his computers his end?someone could get access to your details if he gets broken into.
Skypes connection fees are only about 5p to mobiles.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

el pescador said:


> Reading hits they give you 100 mins to landlines and mobiles home and to aborad for about 11 euros.
> plus you get half a gig
> no connection cherges although check the countries available for mobiles as not some have landlines only.
> What i dont like is if you need a micro sim you have to email one fo the agents your card details.
> ...


Yes I do not like the idea of emailing card details but I like the calls also including international. Re my previous comment of getting a "free" phone from somebody like orange, I guess you are just buying the phone anyway over the length of the contract, and could probably buy it cheaper for cash.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Mapa Internacional, tarifas para llamar al extranjero | Vodafone Particulares

Click on UK. I'm sure others have similar offers.

With prices like that I've no idea why anybody would bother with Skype.

Phone offers will depend on the offer. Some times companies will be promoting them for one reason or the other. The big problem is with a contract /phone you're stuck with that contract. The link I posted should be a prepaid. That means if you find a better deal next week you could change.

The big advantage of buying your own phone is getting exactly the model you want.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Mapa Internacional, tarifas para llamar al extranjero | Vodafone Particulares
> 
> Click on UK. I'm sure others have similar offers.
> 
> ...


Yea Vodaphone looks good but all a bit of swings and roundabouts really. When you add in all the connection charges is it any better than Hits? Depends on how many calls and duration, you have to be Einstein to work it all out!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My Yoigo contract allows me to use my mobile for Skype if I add the VOIP package, which is an extra €6 per month.

I expect other providers have something similar?

Bono Voz IP, 100 MB/mes extra para llamadas de Voz IP.- Yoigo


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris vicky? do you have a telfonica landline? how do you access the internet normally?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

whitenoiz said:


> Chris vicky? do you have a telfonica landline? how do you access the internet normally?


I have WiFi internet and VOIP phone with UK number so need Spanish number and mobile.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> My Yoigo contract allows me to use my mobile for Skype if I add the VOIP package, which is an extra €6 per month.
> 
> I expect other providers have something similar?
> 
> Bono Voz IP, 100 MB/mes extra para llamadas de Voz IP.- Yoigo



We use SKYPE on our Movistar 'phones - not really usable but just to say that we don't need a 'special VOIP package'.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> I have WiFi internet and VOIP phone with UK number so need Spanish number and mobile.


I sent 2 text messages with Hits and was charged €0.62, knowing I needed to ring 3 UK mobiles I feared the costing so bought the skype package of 120 minutes to any UK mobile or landline for €3.20, so in theory from my laptop I could ring 200 mobiles @1minute as there is no connection charge. Worked really well and was hard to tell the difference between voip and mobile. The package lasts a month but it's easy to use up


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Just went into orange shop and they were selling international sims for 5€ (with 10€ on it!) Calls to UK 1c per minute 15c connection. Sounded good to me, not much to lose really. I didn't realise how cheap calls to UK can be via mobile! Just need to buy a phone now, would like a smart phone under 150€ any recommendations?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

NotinUse said:


> I sent 2 text messages with Hits and was charged €0.62, knowing I needed to ring 3 UK mobiles I feared the costing so bought the skype package of 120 minutes to any UK mobile or landline for €3.20, so in theory from my laptop I could ring 200 mobiles @1minute as there is no connection charge. Worked really well and was hard to tell the difference between voip and mobile. The package lasts a month but it's easy to use up


Texts from Spanish moblies to UK are expensive from what I have seen. I have an old tesco mobile UK payg phone that I use to receive and send texts to UK and it's about 6c I think.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

chris&vicky said:


> Just went into orange shop and they were selling international sims for 5€ (with 10€ on it!) Calls to UK 1c per minute 15c connection. Sounded good to me, not much to lose really. I didn't realise how cheap calls to UK can be via mobile! Just need to buy a phone now, would like a smart phone under 150€ any recommendations?


Ive got that at present.
Its the Mundo pay as you go.

Its good but the hits one looks a lot better.
12 euros a month 100 mins to landlines or mobiles in Spain or in the uk and quite a lot of other countries.
Found a place who have a sim cutter so will ask them to cut a normal sim rather than pay through an email system for a proper micro sim.


----------

